# What does everybody do?



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2012)

For a living per se.

I have always wondered that. We seem to have a pretty ecclectic group of crazies around here.


I'll start.

During the majority of the year I am an Environmental Compliance Technician for Orange County FL.  I make sure the air you breathe and the water you drink isn't full of crap.

During football and Cheer season...and when paying gigs pop up I am a Photographer for professional and college football as well as college baseball.   Believe it or not though, I am known in the industry as one of the best competitive cheer shooters in the South.  Go figure


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 7, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> For a living per se.
> 
> I have always wondered that. We seem to have a pretty ecclectic group of crazies around here.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great gig.

I have worked in the defense industry for 30+ years


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> For a living per se.
> 
> I have always wondered that. We seem to have a pretty ecclectic group of crazies around here.
> 
> ...




Prove it!...


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 7, 2012)

I am in the Insurance industry. My wife and I have owned an Insurance agency for 15 years on the Gulf Coast. She was ready to give it up when I was in sales for an Industrial Chemical company when I decided I was done travelling and this would be a good change of pace. So she is out and I have been in for the past 8 years. She is now writing childrens books, has her own publishing company and has just started a commercial grade production company with a partner. I also have 6 kids at the house. Two stepchildren, we have two together and we have custody of our two nieces because sometimes adults are not responsible and make bad choices.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 7, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I am in the Insurance industry. My wife and I have owned an Insurance agency for 15 years on the Gulf Coast. She was ready to give it up when I was in sales for an Industrial Chemical company when I decided I was done travelling and this would be a good change of pace. So she is out and I have been in for the past 8 years. She is now writing childrens books, has her own publishing company and has just started a commercial grade production company with a partner. I also have 6 kids at the house. Two stepchildren, we have two together and we have custody of our two nieces because sometimes adults are not responsible and make bad choices.


Good for you my mother did the same for hers.
I am in the heavy equipment business and have been for 29 years (sales) . One of the longest slowdowns I can remember for this area, but it to shall pass, I hope (for change).


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a **** of an engineer.  Imagine that.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re:*

I was once a engineer (ME -structures) until I figured out Information Technology paid more.  I am now an IT guy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2012)

Industrial Engineer who has gone fishing after 15 years of the office gig...

Run a full time guide business on Lake Lanier.    Been doing that since 2001.   I have recently purchased a Tackle Company that keeps me way too busy.   Growing it and hoping it will continue to do so.  

My wife is a Pharmacist for NorthSide Hospital.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 7, 2012)

architect


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 7, 2012)

I am a CPA .....

and will remind everyone that W2 employees need a CPA to get their taxes done, and the cheer shooters, writers/publishers, independent insurance agents, fishing guides, and others who are self-employed certainly need a CPA.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 7, 2012)

My wife and I have been running our own screen printing and embroidery business for the last year and a half. We try to market our services to larger companies. I know some folks think of old women in rocking chairs when they think of embroidery but that ain't quite the game, haha.


----------



## bonaireboy (Aug 7, 2012)

I own a collection agency in Warner Robins and I am a Realtor.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2012)

I retired after 30+ year as a maintenance supervisor at an Aluminum rolling mill in south west Ky. I now have a small herd of beef cattle.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 7, 2012)

Tool and Die maker in the automotive injection molding business.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a wholesale distribution company, Industrial storage products, my Grandfather started the business, then my dad took over, now it's my turn.
Before that, I was in the wine business


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 7, 2012)

Commercial Real Estate


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Certified Clinical Perfusionist.
Boudreaux is my CPA.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am the general manager of a distribution facility.  Mainly to retail stores,  but we do some others as well.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Certified Clinical Perfusionist.
> Boudreaux is my CPA.



Not gonna lie, I had to Google that.

What a cool job.  Talk about on the job stress....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 7, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Industrial Engineer who has gone fishing after 15 years of the office gig...
> 
> Run a full time guide business on Lake Lanier.    Been doing that since 2001.   I have recently purchased a Tackle Company that keeps me way too busy.   Growing it and hoping it will continue to do so.
> 
> My wife is a Pharmacist for NorthSide Hospital.....



Some folks have got it tough.  Good luck on your company; just remember that according to Obama that you didn't do it, someone else did.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 7, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> My wife and I have been running our own screen printing and embroidery business for the last year and a half. We try to market our services to larger companies. I know some folks think of old women in rocking chairs when they think of embroidery but that ain't quite the game, haha.



If I get back into my callmaking business I may need someone to make a few hats  and shirts for me.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Certified Clinical Perfusionist.
> Boudreaux is my CPA.



I had to Google to see what a perfusionist is:

The clinical perfusionist is a critical member of the surgical team during open heart surgeries, when the surgeons must stop the patient's heart. The perfusionist operates the heart-lung machine, which maintains the patient's blood flow while the patient is on bypass, and in effect, assumes the function of both the heart and lungs.

Is that correct?  Could be stressful/intense?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Some folks have got it tough.  Good luck on your company; just remember that according to Obama that you didn't do it, someone else did.



Somebody had to build the dam...   You didn't build that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I had to Google to see what a perfusionist is:
> 
> The clinical perfusionist is a critical member of the surgical team during open heart surgeries, when the surgeons must stop the patient's heart. The perfusionist operates the heart-lung machine, which maintains the patient's blood flow while the patient is on bypass, and in effect, assumes the function of both the heart and lungs.
> 
> Is that correct?  Could be stressful/intense?


At work, he can do it with his eyes closed............. but if ya need him to re-wire a trailer............ well, stand back...... waaaaayyyyy back!
ILY BAMA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2012)

I change diapers, take kids to school, and make sure my wife gets up and out to her medical practice every morning. Every weekend I  manage and lead an awesome group of nurses at Emory.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 7, 2012)

I travel the globe selling valves and teaching others valve application. We primarily do corrosive, abrasive, viscous, or deadly applications.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> At work, he can do it with his eyes closed............. but if ya need him to re-wire a trailer............ well, stand back...... waaaaayyyyy back!
> ILY BAMA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I had to Google to see what a perfusionist is:
> 
> The clinical perfusionist is a critical member of the surgical team during open heart surgeries, when the surgeons must stop the patient's heart. The perfusionist operates the heart-lung machine, which maintains the patient's blood flow while the patient is on bypass, and in effect, assumes the function of both the heart and lungs.
> 
> Is that correct?  Could be stressful/intense?



Yes sir on all counts, David. 
I put some work photo's on my profile pic's album awhile back. Check them out.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Certified Clinical Perfusionist.
> Boudreaux is my CPA.





tjl1388 said:


> Not gonna lie, I had to Google that.
> 
> What a cool job.  Talk about on the job stress....



Are you talking about Googling Perfusionist or CPA?



David Mills said:


> I had to Google to see what a perfusionist is:
> 
> The clinical perfusionist is a critical member of the surgical team during open heart surgeries, when the surgeons must stop the patient's heart. The perfusionist operates the heart-lung machine, which maintains the patient's blood flow while the patient is on bypass, and in effect, assumes the function of both the heart and lungs.
> 
> Is that correct?  Could be stressful/intense?



I just asked when I was told what he did.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 7, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I change diapers, take kids to school,



I keep telling my wife that if she'd double her salary, I could do that!  She ain't going for it though.  She wants me to double mine.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Are you talking about Googling Perfusionist or CPA?



I had to Google Perfusionist. 

Both of my parents are CPA's. One in tax and one in corporate litigation. I've got a handle on that one.


----------



## chadair (Aug 7, 2012)

HVAC contractor in North Ga


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 7, 2012)

I work for the largest electronics distributor in the world. I'm an ISR for the IBM System X Group - yawn.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in the waste industry. I specialize in waste pick up in residential neighborhoods. It pays the bills and I'm happy.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 7, 2012)

Timber and land management ....and I take folks quail hunting .


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm in the waste industry. I specialize in waste pick up in residential neighborhoods. It pays the bills and I'm happy.



Happy is what counts.

I work a ton with the local solid waste companies as well as the Orange County landfill and I can say one thing for sure.

There is a TON of money in the Solid Waste business.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Timber and land management ....and I take folks quail hunting .



Hey, Buuuuudddddyyyyy!!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2012)

I have cut concrete for 15 yrs and did layout work for a concrete formwork company for 2 years until the work went out of Atlanta. I currently own my own concrete cutting company. It's just me and my business partner. I work a day or two a week and make about as much as I did working 40hrs a week. Got an 18 month old girl and a baby boy coming in January to keep my hands full the rest of the time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> I have cut concrete for 15 yrs and did layout work for a concrete formwork company for 2 years until the work went out of Atlanta. I currently own my own concrete cutting company. It's just me and my business partner. I work a day or two a week and make about as much as I did working 40hrs a week. Got an 18 month old girl and a baby boy coming in January to keep my hands full the rest of the time.



Congrats, RipRap!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> I have cut concrete for 15 yrs and did layout work for a concrete formwork company for 2 years until the work went out of Atlanta. I currently own my own concrete cutting company. It's just me and my business partner. I work a day or two a week and make about as much as I did working 40hrs a week. Got an 18 month old girl and a baby boy coming in January to keep my hands full the rest of the time.



Be sure to let us know when that baby boy gets here. I might just have to send you some baby Bama gear.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Be sure to let us know when that baby boy gets here. I might just have to send you some baby Bama gear.


He jumped off the Bama train a long time ago.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He jumped off the Bama train a long time ago.....



That is what you think. Once you get on the Bama train every other train is inferior so you stay on.


----------



## Buck (Aug 7, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Happy is what counts.
> 
> I work a ton with the local solid waste companies as well as the Orange County landfill and I can say one thing for sure.
> 
> There is a TON of money in the Solid Waste business.



You got that right.  Have a cousin that married someone whose family owns operates a sewage and waste disposal company in Miami.  His family is absolutely loaded...  

I have worked in the HVAC field as a software engineer for 26 years now.  We sell, engineer and install low voltage controls throughout the south east.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2012)

fairhope said:


> That is what you think. Once you get on the Bama train every other train is inferior to UGA so you stay on.



Looks like you had a typing error. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Be sure to let us know when that baby boy gets here. I might just have to send you some baby Bama gear.



Good, may come in handy when we're out of wipes.


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, RipRap!!



Thanks.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2012)

I fly airplanes.  Not a bad gig if you don't mind 3-4 days on and 3-4 days off. Only bad part is being on the road 3-4 days in a row.  But, I can usually swing a week off at a time almost every month.   Being able to fly anywhere for free ain't bad either.


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a Project Manager for a large turbine manufacturer, and my wife is a Consultant at a large pharmaceutical company.  We are also expecting our first child (October).  No need to send Bama gear my way either.  

Great thread by the way.  Very interesting to see what everyone does.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 7, 2012)

I work with Buyers and Sellers of Residential and Commercial Real Estate.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 7, 2012)

Quality Mgr. and production scheduling for a powder coating manufacturer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> Good, may come in handy when we're out of wipes.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> I have cut concrete for 15 yrs and did layout work for a concrete formwork company for 2 years until the work went out of Atlanta. I currently own my own concrete cutting company. It's just me and my business partner. I work a day or two a week and make about as much as I did working 40hrs a week. Got an 18 month old girl and a baby boy coming in January to keep my hands full the rest of the time.



Congrats Rip. Raise'em to be Georgia Bulldogs.


----------



## chadair (Aug 7, 2012)

tigerfan said:


> I'm a Project Manager for a large turbine manufacturer, and my wife is a Consultant at a large pharmaceutical company.  We are also expecting our first child (October).  No need to send Bama gear my way either.
> 
> Great thread by the way.  Very interesting to see what everyone does.


congrats tiigerfan


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats to all..... Diapers and formula are exspensive!


----------



## tcward (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, with all the high profile professions on here, makes me feel sorta small to tell you I am in supervisor in a poultry company. I guess it makes me feel good to tell you that if you have eaten at Zaxbys, KFC, or Popeyes you have eaten our chicken! Seriously though, it is a pretty decent living and chicken ain't bad!


----------



## Buck (Aug 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Congrats to all..... Diapers and formula are exspensive!



So are prom dresses, vehicles & insurance.   

Congrats all on the new arrivals!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2012)

tcward said:


> Well, with all the high profile professions on here, makes me feel sorta small to tell you I am in supervisor in a poultry company. I guess it makes me feel good to tell you that if you have eaten at Zaxbys, KFC, or Popeyes you have eaten our chicken! Seriously though, it is a pretty decent living and chicken ain't bad!


No shame I'm a garbage man.



Buck said:


> So are prom dresses, vehicles & insurance.
> 
> Congrats all on the new arrivals!


I ahvent got that far yet hush!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2012)

tcward said:


> Well, with all the high profile professions on here, makes me feel sorta small to tell you I am in supervisor in a poultry company. I guess it makes me feel good to tell you that if you have eaten at Zaxbys, KFC, or Popeyes you have eaten our chicken! Seriously though, it is a pretty decent living and chicken ain't bad!



Nothing wrong with that job at all. Supervision done right is not easy in any profession. People think it is but I can tell you TC that it is not. Plus I love me some chicken, like about a zillion other people.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 8, 2012)

formula1 said:


> I was once a engineer (ME -structures) until I figured out Information Technology paid more.  I am now an IT guy.



I'm an IT guy, as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

I'ma retired porn star . . .


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 8, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> i'ma retired porn star . . . :d



we have a winner!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma retired porn star . . .



That explains all the offspring. Seems like a new one is popping up every week!


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I change diapers, take kids to school, and make sure my wife gets up and out to her medical practice every morning.



I did this for a good while.  I wouldn't trade those years for anything though.  It's hard to say no to those high powered wives.

Now I'm just boring ol' REALTOR.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a pot stirrer........


My day job I manage a truck quick lube and alignment shop.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re:*



brownceluse said:


> No shame I'm a garbage man.



I can't live without those garbage men! They are extremely important in the whole scheme of things.

And for tcward,  I couldn't live without chicken either! And I thank you!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 8, 2012)

More specifically, I control this, and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## Msteele (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a partner/technician of an overhead cranes business based out of Dallas, Ga.  All of you guys that have overhead cranes, monorails, and jibs contact me and I can help you guys out(I can bring a boat).  mikesteele322@gmail.com or PM


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 8, 2012)

I am a Bagman.  I spend ALOT of time running back and forth from Auburn to Atlanta.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 8, 2012)

Msteele said:


> I'm a partner/technician of an overhead cranes business based out of Dallas, Ga.  All of you guys that have overhead cranes, monorails, and jibs contact me and I can help you guys out(I can bring a boat).  mikesteele322@gmail.com or PM



There are a couple monorails down the road from me.

Some guy named Mickey takes pretty good care of them though.  Even paints them all kinds of pretty colors.


----------



## Papa Bear (Aug 8, 2012)

Commercial Construction Sales and Project Management


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like good honest hardworking folks, nuttin wrong with that.  Proud to have been associated with all of you.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2012)

Superintendent for a fire sprinkler company out of Atlanta.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma retired porn star . . .





Actually , I've been working in the Kaolin mining industry for over 26 yrs, here in middle Ga.

Blessed to have over 20,000 acres of company owned land covering 4 counties to hunt and fish for free, not a bad perk !!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually , I've been working in the Kaolin mining industry for over 26 yrs, here in middle Ga.
> 
> Blessed to have over 20,000 acres of company owned land covering 4 counties to hunt and fish for free, not a bad perk !!



Yall hiring?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yall hiring?





Just the opposite . . .


----------



## chadair (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually , I've been working in the Kaolin mining industry for over 26 yrs, here in middle Ga.
> 
> Blessed to have over 20,000 acres of company owned land covering 4 counties to hunt and fish for free, not a bad perk !!



I had a good comeback for ya, and derned ol Muddy took it down!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yall hiring?



I didn't know if you were talking about his first job or the second one.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just the opposite . . .


That sucks hate that!



chadair said:


> I had a good comeback for ya, and derned ol Muddy took it down!!


Play by the rules or get sent packin. It's that simple.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm a pharmacist.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Aug 9, 2012)

I work full time for a Private Security and Investigation firm, and in my free time, i work for the local rescue squad(although it looks like that job might be downsizing)




> I'm a pharmacist.



My FIL does that. Great pay, but i wouldn't want to deal with all the 'script junkies all day, or the people who treat you/the techs like trash.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 9, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Looks like good honest hardworking folks, nuttin wrong with that.  Proud to have been associated with all of you.
> 
> ROLL TIDE



You've been awful nice lately...

Something you want to tell us??


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 9, 2012)

tcward said:


> Well, with all the high profile professions on here, makes me feel sorta small to tell you I am in supervisor in a poultry company. I guess it makes me feel good to tell you that if you have eaten at Zaxbys, KFC, or Popeyes you have eaten our chicken! Seriously though, it is a pretty decent living and chicken ain't bad!



I don't care for folks who look down their nose at others because of their profession.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 9, 2012)

I do the work American's won't do-- I have a lawn business!


----------

